# Favorite Anime/Manga villain?



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Personally I’m a big fan of Madara from Naruto. I think his character development is really strong and his jutsus are awesome to watch. He really feels like a major threat to the heroes during the story.

How about you guys?


----------



## Elixer (Sep 11, 2014)

My favorite anime villain of all time is Kira from Death Note. Don't care what anyone says, the guy tapped into straight up villainy when he started offing anyone who stood in his way. My favorite manga villain though? Priscilla from Claymore. I haven't caught up with that series in years but I just remember being floored with her, asking myself what in the hell would it take to stop this thing!


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Shougo Makishima from Psycho Pass. He's so calm and psychotic, it's awesome.

http://myanimelist.net/character/69725/Shougo_Makishima


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

Leonard Testarossa because his looks and actions are deceiving.
In this video, he claims to be in love with one of the main characters and forcibly kisses her.


----------



## TommyT (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like Izaya Orihara from Durarara, you never know what his angle is, he's nuts


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Madara from Naruto. Just due to the scale of things in his story.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

he doesn't care.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

This guy, for sure. Glad he became a good guy!


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

nobutapower said:


> Leonard Testarossa because his looks and actions are deceiving.
> In this video, he claims to be in love with one of the main characters and forcibly kisses her.


What anime is this? I've seen the video before but not sure what show it's from.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

bancho1993 said:


> What anime is this? I've seen the video before but not sure what show it's from.


Full Metal Panic (Season 3 - The Second Raid)
^u^ It's good I recommend this series!


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> This guy, for sure. Glad he became a good guy!


THAT GUY ROCKS! HE'S SO BAD***** xD


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Guts from Berserk*


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

NanoStar SOUL said:


> he doesn't care.


I started reading the second volume of Madoka last week -- Kyubey seems evil.

THAT FACE DOE LOL


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

When I saw this face I knew he would be the best.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

nobutapower said:


> THAT GUY ROCKS! HE'S SO BAD***** xD


Yeah, I am the most laid back and calm guy, but when I see zaraki get nuts, I feel the burning rage of a thousand suns well up in my soul. lol.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Yeah, I am the most laid back and calm guy, but when I see zaraki get nuts, I feel the burning rage of a thousand suns well up in my soul. lol.


"burning rage of a thousand suns" <- xDDDD


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

The dude from my avatar


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Ragyo from Kill la Kill, Kyubey from PMMM


----------



## Tman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

This guy


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

hermito said:


>


KING!!

Glad to see another HxH fan on here! Sucks that the anime is going to end in 2 episodes.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Itachi


----------



## Tman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> Itachi


Yep, Itachi is an amazing character.


----------



## Gabrielstmp (Sep 8, 2014)

Nms563 said:


> Shougo Makishima from Psycho Pass. He's so calm and psychotic, it's awesome.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/character/69725/Shougo_Makishima


Voting for Makishima Shogo, the best intelectual villain of all time....
The best part of it is that Shogo is a libertarian on his essence, he seems more like a hero to me than a vilain., regardless the killing he did...


----------



## Gabrielstmp (Sep 8, 2014)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> *Guts from Berserk*


Guts isnt a villain bro :/, he is my hero in my gloomy times.


----------



## Nms563 (Apr 15, 2013)

Gabrielstmp said:


> Voting for Makishima Shogo, the best intelectual villain of all time....
> The best part of it is that Shogo is a libertarian on his essence, he seems more like a hero to me than a vilain., regardless the killing he did...


Yeah I feel like the best villains make you question whether or not they're bad because of how relatable their goal is and how personable they are. They did a great job depicting a sociopath.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

bancho1993 said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of Madara from Naruto. I think his character development is really strong and his jutsus are awesome to watch. He really feels like a major threat to the heroes during the story.


yeah about that

i've got some bad news....


----------



## lambshank dammit (Sep 14, 2014)

Nagato (aka Pain); his rinnegan, monotonous voice & his operatic theme song make him awesome.


----------



## Tman101 (Aug 5, 2014)

lambshank dammit said:


> Nagato (aka Pain); his rinnegan, monotonous voice & his operatic theme song make him awesome.


Yes, his voice is the best!


----------



## hermito (Jan 29, 2014)

Thedood said:


> KING!!
> 
> Glad to see another HxH fan on here! Sucks that the anime is going to end in 2 episodes.


Please, don't say that. I'm sure it will be back in a few years or so 

On an unrelated note, new episode just aired. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Grumple (Aug 31, 2014)

even though you probably were expecting it


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

lambshank dammit said:


> Nagato (aka Pain); his rinnegan, monotonous voice & his operatic theme song make him awesome.


I love Nagato T^T and Yahiko...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Doflamingo.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Somebody already said this, but Itachi.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Frieza...

on second thought, his brother was Cooler.

I couldn't resist


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Raynic781 said:


> Somebody already said this, but Itachi.


I would say Itachi is my second favorite just behind Madara. I'm a big fan of the Uchiha clan.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Zone said:


> Frieza...
> 
> on second thought, his brother was Cooler.
> 
> I couldn't resist


Nice one. Final form Cooler is such an awesome looking character.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not technically an anime, but my favorite Villain is Nox from Wakfu.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I guess Chise


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of pure villains to be honest. I think antiheroes are far more interesting characters. I really like Kiritsugu from Fate Zero for example, because he has a positive idea in mind, but still does very villainous things to reach that goal. Since everyone is listing Naruto characters, I really liked Dosu for whatever reason, even though he was only in the Chunin Exam Arc.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

^ Dosu really? lol I forgot him xD


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

BTAG said:


> I'm not really a fan of pure villains to be honest. I think antiheroes are far more interesting characters. I really like Kiritsugu from Fate Zero for example, because he has a positive idea in mind, but still does very villainous things to reach that goal. Since everyone is listing Naruto characters, I really liked Dosu for whatever reason, even though he was only in the Chunin Exam Arc.


Hmmm I see your point. I would say Itachi is an anti hero which is what makes him so interesting. Yeah I think Dosu could have been an interesting character with more time.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Found a Tribute to Dosu! (music kinda doesn't fit though lol):





Yeah he really got shafted lol poor guy. I wasn't expecting that with Gaara haha. In all honesty, sound should be > sand. I saw him as one of the stronger Genin too  Those sound Ninja had interesting abilities, manipulating, well sound waves lol, so much potential as a theme, THE POWER OF VIBRATION


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

orochimaru and deidara from naruto. 

then, kira and mello (he is a villain, right?) from death note. 

aizen, shuren, nnoitora, grimmjow and kokuto from bleach *fangirl scream* 

also, tyki mikk and jasdebi from d gray man (oh, i love those guys)

if we're talking about villainesses, i would say lucy from elfen lied and road from d gray man. 

and i agree with the one who said antiheros are far more interesting. it's boring when there are just two categories of characters: the good ones and the bad ones.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Vicious from Cowboy Bebop









Frieza from DBZ









Hazanko from Outlaw Star









Kuma from Afro Samurai.


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

Sanetoshi Watase from Mawaru Penguindrum. I just connect with him on some level.


----------



## Cybermat47 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't really watched that much anime, but I'll give my two cents.

I like Sachiko Shinozaki from _Corpse Party: Tortured Souls_, because she does absolutely unforgivable things, but you can't help but feel sorry for her.

There's also Shogo Makashima from _Psycho-Pass_, because apart from all the throat-cutting, riot-causing and ripping-out-of-eyeballs, I kinda agree with the guy.

The Titans in _Shingeki no Kyojin _are interesting, because for every new thing learnt about them, the mystery of their true nature deepens.

And finally there's Yuno Gasai from _Mirai Nikki_, because she's the secondary protagonist, the primary antagonist, and the love interest all in one. That, and she's adorable. Even when murdering innocent people.


----------



## Dunmer (Apr 5, 2014)

Griffith from Berserk.

I don't really like him, in fact I hate his guts (ha!)
He is such a despicable sociopath, willing to sacrifice everything to "Follow his dream." 
And at the same time he arranged everything so he becomes a messianic figure, which he achieves by deceiving everyone, including the ****ing pope, that he is some prophesized savoiur.

You can see why he became that way, but his actions are inexcusable, and that's why I think he is such a good villain. 

Seriously though, **** Griffith.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Vicious from Cowboy Bebop


Such epic lines!:

Vicious: "Angels who are forced from heaven have to become demons. Isn't that right, Spike?"

Spike: "I'm only watching a dream that I never awakened from."

Vicious: "I'll wake you up right now."








Dunmer said:


> Griffith from Berserk.
> 
> I don't really like him, in fact I hate his guts (ha!)
> He is such a despicable sociopath, willing to sacrifice everything to "Follow his dream."
> ...


Hahaha and let's not forget his little encounter with Gennon X_x No offense to any who partake in such activities, however it does not suit my fancy lol. I was just thinking "Wait.... what are you doing Griffith? What's going [email protected][email protected] I know, but I don't want too >_<! MENTAL IMAGES! WHY IS THIS HAPPENING?!?!?!" Least this sorta redeems him a bit lol:


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Never really thought about this, but the first character that pops into my head is Shion from Please Save My Earth. So I guess I'm going with that.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Shishio. - simply because he gave the show legs to stand on. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz6w0V4PJio#t=728
Tenzen - Basilisk... everyone in the show is evil. But this guy...
Frieza/Androids. -DBZ. I want to say Vegeta, but he's more a rival. He'd be my top if listed.

Toguro/Sensui. -YYH
Diva. -Bloodplus
Light. - DN


Zyriel said:


> Aloha' mate


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Zyriel said:


> Found a Tribute to Dosu!
> Yeah he really got shafted lol poor guy. I wasn't expecting that with Gaara haha. In all honesty, sound should be > sand. I saw him as one of the stronger Genin too  Those sound Ninja had interesting abilities, manipulating, well sound waves lol, so much potential as a theme, THE POWER OF VIBRATION


I was so pissed when he died.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> I was so pissed when he died.


Heyo Luv sir! Same, I would have really liked to see what type of Ninja he'd mature into, was on Neji's level at least at that point with his untimely demise ><!



i just want luv said:


> Shishio. - simply because he gave the show legs to stand on.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz6w0V4PJio#t=728


And his ability to fight foe after foe in succession xD Haha his ambition to conquer hell LOL:








i just want luv said:


> Frieza/Androids. -DBZ. I want to say Vegeta, but he's more a rival. He'd be my top if listed.


I'd say Vegeta still qualified somewhat, pretty villainish even in the Buu saga with stuff like this haha:


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I've just need to say, that I didn't expect so many people to agree with me on Dosu,lol. I'm glad that I'm not the only one who thinks he was a cool character.


----------

